# Need help setting up tank



## Julz (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi All,

I've posted this in a piranha forum and wanted your input on it aswell.
I'm fairly new to the hobby. I bought a 75g tank almost a year ago but just didn't have time to setup anything until now. I bought a Fluval FX5 for filtration, heater ,substrate is black sand I got from my LFS. Now my question is I don't know what media to use. I got the clearmax, amonia remover, and I believe a biomax filter that came in a bag with the filter. What is 'norm' that people use for media? I'm actually planning on putting a couple of live plants in it but not too much. Would I need anything special to maintain the plants? I also got Stress coat to remove chlorine and a biological filtration booster once I fill up the tank and run it for a couple of days. Do I need anything else? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Julz, I assume you are goign to keep Piranhas then?

The FX5 is a great filter, I have one on my own 75G. I would suggest that you fill it almost entirely with biological medias; bioballs, biomax, bacteria house logs, pot scrubbers, bio stars, etc. Then, add a Hang On Back filter, like an Aquaclear 110, to hold any chemical and mechanical filter medias. This suggestion is because biological filter medias are best left undisturbed for long periods of time, and do not require too frequent rinsing or replacing-at-all. Where the chemical filtration and the mechanical filtration requires frequent rinsing of debris, and regular changing or "recharging"- usually 3-5 weeks for many of them.

The common types of filter media include:
-Floss
-Sponge
-Carbon
-Biological filter media
etc

Additional types used in certain situations include:
-ammonia remover
-peat/barely (PH and softeners)
-phosguard
-Purigen
-CupriSorb
-crushed coral
etc 

Do you have a heater or two for the tank?
Some piranha keepers use large airpumps too as they like to put lots of big fish in not so large tanks.

As for your question on plants, it would depend the plants you choose, but of course lighting, with a plant bulb would help.


----------



## Julz (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the very informative post. I do have a heater and I like the suggestion of having the biological filter and just have an overhead for chemical. I started filling up the tank last night hoping I was good to go but unfortunately when I had the tank full it completey ripped the 3d backround I had lol....had to take out all the water. I guesse I need to put in more silicone glue. This has taken me a while to setup so I hope it is rewarding when I'm all done. Will post pics when everything is good to go.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

make sure you give the silicone enough time to cure. if you can still smell the ammonia (vinigar smell), it is not cured. Do not add water until that smell is completely gone. even then it's best to rinse the tank before filling it.

If silicone is not properly cured it can kill your fish.

One last thing to keep in mind is the type of silicone you are using. if you bought it from a LFS you should be alright. so long as it's designed for aquarium use. 

If you are using silicone from a hardware store read the package. GE silicone 1 for windows and doors is ok. anything for kitchen and bathrooms tends to contain anti mildew agents. these leak carcinigens into your water over time and WILL kill your fish. Check the packaging for anything that states "prevents or fights mildew/mold."


----------



## Julz (Apr 17, 2010)

cool. I got the silicone from BA and it's says it's safe for the fish. I guesse I got too excited and didn't let it dry properly lol. Although the backround is not completely flat it has a slight curve so I have to find a way to keep it pressed on the glass.


----------



## Julz (Apr 17, 2010)

One more thing, should I fill up my tank then add plants or add the plants before I fill it up? Cause I know it's gonna be a b*tch to put it in while the tank is full but I don't want to kill the plants either if the tank is not cycled yet or will they be fine? thanks


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Plants dont need a cycled tank, unless the water is going to be seriously and dangerously toxic. 

I find it easiest to plant when the tank is 1/4 full, but easiest to see what you are designing and creating while the tank is totally full.


----------



## marco (Oct 28, 2009)

For the plants If you only have a regular canopy light and no window make sure that you only get low light level plants, or else they could start browning or even die. I have kept low and medium level plants in my tank and have never used CO2 and they are perfect. But im no plant expert just sharing my own experiences. Good luck and enjoy your new tank!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thats right, less light, less photosynthesis, less co2 need, less mineral uptake. The basis of a low tech tank.

The brighter the lights, the more needs a plant has. But keep in mind that not every plant likes every brightness either, though some adapt, others dont.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

watch out what you load your fx5 with..

pack the thing with bio media.. not foam or floss


----------



## Julz (Apr 17, 2010)

What kind of plant should I get? I'm not familiar with plants so I do not know which one requires low light.

It's been a week now and my water is still cloudy I do not know why. I would have thought it would have cleared up by now but no. I put some API Accu-Clear but it didn't really do anything. I did a 20% water change today. bought another filter AC110 hoping the carbon would make it clear but I just don't know. I took out the drift would because there was some white stuff building up on it I don't know if it was fungus or algae but the wood was pretty slimy. Would that be a good sign? I wiped the white stuff off and put it back in the tank.

On the good side my P's looks pretty healthy. One of the fishes had a piece of his mouth cut exposing the teeth but that has since healed. When I first got em they didn't have much colour in it but now the their reds are coming out and looks like they've grown a bit.

I've taken pics but their not the best. My camera phone sucks


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Wood fungus is normal once wood has gone into water for the first time. It normally doesnt spread too much and doesnt last long. You did right though, simplest is to pull out the wood and rinse it.

Piranha sure do look best on black substrate. Brings out the red and gold, and makes the silver darken.

What do you want to know about plants? Try some Vals, Anubias, ferns, mosses, and definetly lots of crypts.


----------



## Julz (Apr 17, 2010)

I think I'm just gonna experiment with plants see what works and what looks good.
My main issue now is that my water is still cloudy and I don't know how to fix it. I will check my water parameters tonight and see what it says. The white fungus came back on the driftwood if it gets any worse I'm gonna take out it again and clean it..
I was thinking of getting a pleco for the tank but that is a big gamble that I don't know if I'm willing to take.


----------

